# Extend Alabama state waters



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I posted this on the other thread. I'm trying to get a petition put together and extend Alabama's state waters out to 9 nm. It's the first step in getting the state to break from the feds and manage their own fisheries. The way I'm reading it right now, in June 2013 you will only be able to keep 1 red snapper. Triggers, ajs and grouper will be closed, I think. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that is the proposal. And if NMFS continues, either 2013 or 2014 will have a snapper season that starts and ends in June. Let's see if we can get some changes made. It's a small step, but we have to get started somewhere.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Save-our-Snapper-Season/359330284159838


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

And you do NOT have to sign up for Facebook to access the petition.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Save our Snapper Season
is on Facebook.
To connect with Save our Snapper Season, sign up for Facebook today.
Sign UpLog In






Seems to me I have to join facebook to sign the petition. And if not, how do I do it and get past this message on your site? O*D*W


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

When you close out of the pop up, can you see the page? There is a clickable link on there to the petition. I'll post a link directly to the petition in a minute.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

This is directly to the petition.

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/906/168/410/


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I see it. It took me a minute to scan over the entire page once I clodsed the pop up. Lft side of screen within box with your info in it. O*D*W


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I signed it. #20. Thanks, MrFish. O*D*W


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Signed, #21.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Do you have to be an Alabama resident to sign the petition? I would think since it involves only Alabama state that you would.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Breeze said:


> Do you have to be an Alabama resident to sign the petition? I would think since it involves only Alabama state that you would.


No. Anybody that can purchase an Alabama saltwater fishing license has an interest in this. Same reason I have an interest in what FL, TX, MS and LA do in regards to their fishery management. So sign away, we can use the help!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Cool, just signed it


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

We have talked about this in some of the meetings I have attended. I think it would be great but it would take an act of congress to do it. La is claiming 9 or 10 miles next year but guess what the feds don't see it that way, theres going to be some major conflict next year off the coast of Louisiana.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Pretty much all the State Senators of the gulf states and up the east and west coast are for Regional Fisheries Management where the states manage there fisheries out to 200 miles. They will have to change the mag/stevens Act to do it but believe it or not there is talk from some heavy hitters to do this. I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Signed! Done.


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

Done>>>>


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Done


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> We have talked about this in some of the meetings I have attended. I think it would be great but it would take an act of congress to do it. La is claiming 9 or 10 miles next year but guess what the feds don't see it that way, theres going to be some major conflict next year off the coast of Louisiana.


What meetings are those? The Headboat Co-op or Gulf Council?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bump


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

#40 Signed!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

For the ones that are on Facebook, please share the page and help us get the word out.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Just shared it on my facebook, I have a lot of friends that fish so it should give us some more.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Just shared it on my facebook, I have a lot of friends that fish so it should give us some more.


Awesome, thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

so if i wanted t fish 5 miles south of the Alabama beach, i would have to have an Alabama fishing lic. right? Thats if they had 9 miles south like florida does?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Realtor said:


> so if i wanted t fish 5 miles south of the Alabama beach, i would have to have an Alabama fishing lic. right? Thats if they had 9 miles south like florida does?


Correct.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Correct.


how much do they cost for the folks that live 6 miles to the east?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Realtor said:


> how much do they cost for the folks that live 6 miles to the east?


$47 per year. Same as FL non resident saltwater license.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Sure wish this was a red snapper.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

*#70 Here....*


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Back up.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

# 220 just signed


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Signed! And posted on another Local Fishing Forum.

What's F'ed up is you have WA and CO that the state and it's people choose to legalize the recreational use of dope and the attorney general and Feds choose not to do anything. But things such as extending state waters seems nearly impossible.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Cant get it to open.


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

Realtor said:


> so if i wanted t fish 5 miles south of the Alabama beach, i would have to have an Alabama fishing lic. right? Thats if they had 9 miles south like florida does?


No you just have to have a fishing lic. in the state where you bring the fish to shore.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Lyin Too said:


> Cant get it to open.


The Facebook page?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I can't believe that there are only 232 signatures. Posting on threads does absolutely nothing to change the status quo. Sign the petition, share it on Facebook and e-mail the link to all your friends. Help us try and change the way things are done in the northern Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

#234 Done!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MrFish said:


> I can't believe that there are only 232 signatures.


I'm sure a lot of ppl don't want to give thier email or home address.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

coolbluestreak said:


> I'm sure a lot of ppl don't want to give thier email or home address.


I don't know what to say other than, I can't see anything other than your name and comment. To be a legitimate petition, you need to have addresses. Otherwise you could just make up names. Not to say you can't make up an address to go with it.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MrFish said:


> I don't know what to say other than, I can't see anything other than your name and comment. To be a legitimate petition, you need to have addresses. Otherwise you could just make up names. Not to say you can't make up an address to go with it.


I know but, I don't remember reading that the website won't sell my info to a 3rd party. 
I'm not trying to start something. 

Bump.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bump


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

# 398


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

Please don't ask for 9 miles. Ask for 12.

Past 12 miles is international waters. If all the Gulf Coast States extended their borders to 12 miles, there would be no more Federal Waters.

Yes, I'm aware of the EEZ zone but legally, those waters do NOT belong to our government, they are international waters.

Please go for 12 miles!


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

I think international waters is 200 miles Candy, I dont know for sure but I do know its further than 12.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Candy is correct Fairwater. Technically international waters start at 12 miles. Link below gives a break down.

http://www.oceancommission.gov/documents/prelimreport/primer_jurisdictions.pdf


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Candy said:


> Please don't ask for 9 miles. Ask for 12.
> 
> Past 12 miles is international waters. If all the Gulf Coast States extended their borders to 12 miles, there would be no more Federal Waters.
> 
> ...


They do belong to our government under the EEZ. They can make regulations regarding those waters, so they are federal waters.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Yea if 12 miles were truly international waters I would have already started chartering my international waters meth-lab, whore house, and gambling on the high seas charters.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Just got off the phone with Chris Blankenship of Alabama Marine Resources. He said that there is legislation set to be introduced in Washington that proposes extending Alabama's, Mississippi's and Louisiana's state waters out to 9nm.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

They gamble 12 miles off of Tampa .


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

According to the U.S. Coast Guard, International Waters starts at 12 miles. 

The EEZ zone was set up to allow the United States to patrol the waters to prevent pirates from disrupting commerce or threats to our homeland.

We all need to ask our respective States to extend our boundries to 12 miles and to STOP State law enforcement officers from enforcing federal fishing laws.

That would give each state the power to regulate their own fisheries. Personally, I think the States would do a much better job.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

Candy said:


> According to the U.S. Coast Guard, International Waters starts at 12 miles.
> 
> The EEZ zone was set up to allow the United States to patrol the waters to prevent pirates from disrupting commerce or threats to our homeland.
> 
> ...


they dang sure couldnt do any worse


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

bump


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Done. #460.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

#461


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

#463


----------

